# HELP - Broken Roof Hatch Dome Skylight



## alanarthur (Feb 10, 2008)

*My 30 year old curb mount acrylic dome roof hatch skylight, had something fall on the dome and put a hole in it.*

*The aluminum frame is welded, so I've been told that the most economical way to do the repair is to put a new lid (with acrylic dome)*
*on top of the old lid. The old acrylic would be removed before *
*the new lid is attached.*

*Is this safe, and would the new lid still be waranteed?*

*Thanks for any advice. *


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Shouldn't be a problem. This is done on a regular basis without any leaks most everywhere.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, that can be done, but I have found it more practical to get a better quality skylight, such as Velux, even if it needs to be slightly oversized to be centered over the old curbing and then install it over the existing one. 

The roof shingles and flashings wil have to be redone properly though, but it is a better end result with a better product.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

dome el or insuladome can give you the dome style you need,w/deference to Ed,insuladome is now part of the velux company


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

TRG, are you speaking of the Sun Tunnel Domed Skylights or is there another product line that Velux took over now too?

Ed


----------



## alanarthur (Feb 10, 2008)

*How do you rate the quality of Bristolite or Solar Industries?*

*Thanks again. *


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have seen some old Bristolite plexiglass domes from the 80's during the course of doing tear-offs and new reroofs, but I do not like any plexiglass domed product due to the discoloration from the UV rays of the sun.

I am not familiar with the other brand, at least by name.

Is one of those the ones that are on there now? 

Are these the 2 options that you are being presented for replacement?

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

no ed,insuladome has been an established skylight company for many years in the ny area,they make skylights of many sizes,originally plexiglass domes,and in these situations usually a plexiglass dome is recommended,because of the flat pitch of the hatch,you can`t put a standard glass skylight because yopu need a minimal 3per 12 "pitch angle for the skylight to shed water,hence the dome although I am not familiar with the brands alan is referring to-the ones common near me are insuladome ,dome el,and thermo view


----------

